
Show HN: Three new chrome extensions(system tools) - hanguokai
I made 3 new chrome extensions recently. They are simple and pure widgets without any permissions. There are detailed descriptions in the extension links.<p>1. System Monitor for CPU &#x2F; Memory
A tool that display system CPU or Memory usage on the extension icon. Click the icon, you can set the display format, such as graphics or numbers...<p>Chrome Web Store link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;fcofohckagnahikfankmacbepefilmof
Microsoft Edge Addons link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;microsoftedge.microsoft.com&#x2F;addons&#x2F;detail&#x2F;hhdchdonmjhnjgbiigkejigakhechefe<p>2. Battery Status
Display battery level, charging or discharging status.
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;lncamcnihkpmnbpioiooedpmmpaaohnb<p>3. Keep Computer Awake (for a While)
Override current energy-saving settings of OS, keep your computer running or screen on, and (optional) return to default state by a timer...
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;imbpigcghoambmanjekibelfjemnnool<p>Yes, there are other extensions that have similar functions. Just for fun to made them, and I think I did a little better than others :)
======
aledthemathguy
the browser itself has such permissions that allows it to override OS settings
(and as a dev you just utilize these built-in capabilities)?

~~~
hanguokai
Yes, the extension just supply a UI for related API. You can't do anything on
Web if no api behind the scene.

